# Word of the Day - Pluviophile



## jujube (Aug 25, 2022)

A lover of rain; someone who finds joy and peace of mind during rainy days.

"A pluviophile would be happy in Florida during the summer."


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Never heard the word pluviophile before but it certainly describes me. I love going out in the rain.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 25, 2022)

Can't wait to drop one in a conversation.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Is there such a thing as a pluviophobe?


----------



## JustDave (Aug 25, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Is there such a thing as a pluviophobe?


Sure, but it's probably politically incorrect.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2022)

That's a new one to me.

 I think I am a pluviophile; not that I like to stand outside in the rain, but rainy days do give me peace of mind. I feel more comfortable and at ease.

Now, I'm happy there is a word for it.


----------



## Jules (Aug 25, 2022)

I’m definitely a pluviophile if listening to the sound of rain on the roof counts.  To help me get to sleep, I listen to recordings of rain.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 25, 2022)

Pluviophile, as in: there aren't many pluviophiles in Dallas these past few days. Or some other places in the south.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2022)

Was Gene Kelly's character (Singin' In The Rain) a pluviophile?


----------



## Mizmo (Aug 25, 2022)

uhuh...and maybe B J Thomas was a pluviophile too.....


----------

